# Mornings with Luna



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

"Mommy, are you going to work or not? I need my beauty sleep". Luna, every morning.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Patricia,
Very cute picture of little Luna - such a personality! :wub:
Thank you for sharing it!:flowers:
Love seeing pictures of SM families fluffs! :Cute Malt:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Luna*

Sooo cute! My emogi’s don’t work.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww. Luck does not get up with me. He likes to sleep in in the morning.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> Aww. Luck does not get up with me. He likes to sleep in in the morning.


As soon as I leave, that's what Luna does, hehe.
My husband wakes up before me and she doesn't move. But when my alarm rings, she knows is breakfast time :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is not only cute & precious but also smart---my 2 get up w/me too! They are so excited in the mornings---not for the day, but for breakfast! 
She is just darling, Patricia.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

mylittleluna said:


> "Mommy, are you going to work or not? I need my beauty sleep". Luna, every morning.


That's so funny! Baby is the same way as Luna in the a.m., he hates getting up out of bed even more than I do! When I wake up in the a.m. he doesn't move from his spot between us on our bed, but he nestles himself even more into the blankets and then hides his eyes :embarrassed: under them. I have to lay back down on the bed with him and give him a lot of belly rubs before he will agree to be picked up. However If I would get back into bed and go back to sleep, he would most happily go back to sleep again! I wonder if this sleepy morning trait is common for most Maltese? Or do others have early risers who want get up right away? Baby is my first Malt and I've never discussed this topic with anyone else until now, and I would love to find out:w00t:!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

LOVE_BABY said:


> That's so funny! Baby is the same way as Luna in the a.m., he hates getting up out of bed even more than I do! When I wake up in the a.m. he doesn't move from his spot between us on our bed, but he nestles himself even more into the blankets and then hides his eyes :embarrassed: under them. I have to lay back down on the bed with him and give him a lot of belly rubs before he will agree to be picked up. However If I would get back into bed and go back to sleep, he would most happily go back to sleep again! I wonder if this sleepy morning trait is common for most Maltese? Or do others have early risers who want get up right away? Baby is my first Malt and I've never discussed this topic with anyone else until now, and I would love to find out:w00t:!


Sandi, Add Abella to Lunas and Babys list of hating to get out of bed! Our little fluffs are so awesome! Abella definitely likes to sleep in. I get up usually around 5:00 or 5:30 and go in to get Abella up around 8:00 or 8:30. I will find her snuggled into my pillow curled up into a ball. When she sees me her tail starts wagging and she flattens out her little body big eyed looking at me. I never can resist this special morning play time - I will do "Hear comes the tickle bug" with her (silly yes - but I don't care - we both love it!) - Then I give her a full body massage.......Some days I just crawl back into bed and snuggle with her a little longer before getting her up - Abella is a very mellow little girl and NEVER in a hurry to get up. From my above rambling you can tell I'm retired and don't have a lot of time pressures on my life - The rushing off to work early days are just a far off memory! lol - Now I get to play all day with Abella and enjoy my 8 grandkids - and once in a while clean house - Hehe! :aktion033:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Sandi, Add Abella to Lunas and Babys list of hating to get out of bed! Our little fluffs are so awesome! Abella definitely likes to sleep in. I get up usually around 5:00 or 5:30 and go in to get Abella up around 8:00 or 8:30. I will find her snuggled into my pillow curled up into a ball. When she sees me her tail starts wagging and she flattens out her little body big eyed looking at me. I never can resist this special morning play time - I will do "Hear comes the tickle bug" with her (silly yes - but I don't care - we both love it!) - Then I give her a full body massage.......Some days I just crawl back into bed and snuggle with her a little longer before getting her up - Abella is a very mellow little girl and NEVER in a hurry to get up. From my above rambling you can tell I'm retired and don't have a lot of time pressures on my life - The rushing off to work early days are just a far off memory! lol - Now I get to play all day with Abella and enjoy my 8 grandkids - and once in a while clean house - Hehe! :aktion033:
> 
> "Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


Enjoy your retirement time! It's great to have that free time to enjoy your fluffs and take your time to write! I give Baby body massages too! I have to be careful though because he doesn't like his feet touched without warning. I have to warm him up to getting his feet touched before I do it. Right now I'm a {semi-retired} a stay at home dog mom, until my husband will retire in a few more years. I don't have much free time myself because I have a million house projects & other projects going. Currently I'm refinishing a lot of our wooden window frames throughout our house, and many more misc. projects after that. It never seems to end. My husband likes to say "we're soooo boring but somehow we're always busy."


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Adorable&#55357;&#56470;


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Awwwwwww!! So sweet! Thanks for sharing!

Lainie and Whisper


----------

